# Which of the original 4 Supermodels was the best?



## tigerbob

For his Autumn/Winter catwalk show in 1991, Gianni Versace hired  the 4 greatest catwalk models in the world for a single show. This show is commonly considered to have created the Supermodel phenomenon.  It cost $100,000, but the images became iconic.  Which one of the 4 original supermodels (if any) 'did it' for you?

Make up your own mind about what 'did it' means.  Could be sexiest, most stylish, most glamorous, had personality as well as looks.  Could be the one you'd most like to sleep with.  Could be the one you'd most like to hang out with.  Or it could be all of the above.  Which one had the "kwan"?

From left to right, was it Linda Evangelista, Cindy Crawford, Naomi Campbell or Christy Turlington?







[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hLAG4WfTLDc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hLAG4WfTLDc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## xotoxi

Turlington is one hot bitch.


----------



## tigerbob

xotoxi said:


> Turlington is one hot bitch.



I must confess to being hardly able to choose between her and Linda.  I think the platinum blond hair just tips the scales, but on another day it would probably be another answer.


----------



## Oddball

Those are "originals"?

Just how old are you?


----------



## tigerbob

Dude said:


> Those are "originals"?
> 
> Just how old are you?



I'm guessing you just Googled some pretty pictures.  And it's true, a picture is worth a thousand words.  But sometimes you need the words too.



> *The New Versace*
> GIANNI VERSACE created the supermodel phenomenon when he put Cindy, Christy, Naomi and Linda onto the catwalk together for his autumn/winter 1991-2 show
> A new line-up of supermodels brings back memories of the original supermodel mania (Vogue.com UK)





> *1991: Supermodel Moment*
> After the usual wait the soundtrack switched to George Michael's track, Freedom, and four figures appear in shadow on the back of the catwalk. Spotlights reveal it's Linda, Cindy, Naomi and Christy - first names only even then - wearing tiny toga dresses slashed to the thigh in dazzlingly bright shades. They stride out, flashing long bronzed legs, arms loosely intertwined, miming to the words of the song. "I won't let you down... please don't give me up."  It was a blinding collection in every sense, from the Versace signature patterns to the pinks and yellows and greens. But most importantly there were the girls... oh, those girls. The line-up included Helena Christensen, Stephanie Seymour, Eva Herzigova, Carla Bruni, Gail Elliot, and Claudia Schiffer. Before the show these girls were merely models. After they were supermodels.
> Top 10 Fabulous Fashion Moments Supermodel Moment :: Top 10 :: handbag.com


----------



## Oddball

Just because some designer didn't make up a word for them doesn't mean that Cybil Shepherd and Cheryl Tiegs weren't super and muy caliente.


----------



## judyd

There was the British model, Jean Shrimpton, who was probably the major model in the 60's.   Prior to her was Suzy Parker.

The ones they have today just don't quite measure up.


----------



## Luissa

tigerbob said:


> For his Autumn/Winter catwalk show in 1991, Gianni Versace hired  the 4 greatest catwalk models in the world for a single show. This show is commonly considered to have created the Supermodel phenomenon.  It cost $100,000, but the images became iconic.  Which one of the 4 original supermodels (if any) 'did it' for you?
> 
> Make up your own mind about what 'did it' means.  Could be sexiest, most stylish, most glamorous, had personality as well as looks.  Could be the one you'd most like to sleep with.  Could be the one you'd most like to hang out with.  Or it could be all of the above.  Which one had the "kwan"?
> 
> From left to right, was it Linda Evangelista, Cindy Crawford, Naomi Campbell or Christy Turlington?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hLAG4WfTLDc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hLAG4WfTLDc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


just to clarify they were not the orginal supermodels! Gia was the first one they say was called a super model in the early 80's and Janice Dickenson was shortly after her called one.
On a side note a lot of people didn't realize Gia had AIDS until she died.


----------



## strollingbones

where be janice dickerson?


----------



## Luissa

Just say they called Cindy "Little Gia" when she first came on the scene.
I might add Gia is sitting on her hands they say for a reason.  She was also one of the first models to have her own booking agent dedicated just to her.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Mrs. BBD has it all over these bimbos.  None of them float my boat.


----------



## tigerbob

Dude said:


> Just because some designer didn't make up a word for them doesn't mean that Cybil Shepherd and Cheryl Tiegs weren't super and muy caliente.



Agreed.


----------



## tigerbob

judyd said:


> There was the British model, Jean Shrimpton, who was probably the major model in the 60's.   Prior to her was Suzy Parker.
> 
> The ones they have today just don't quite measure up.



The shrimp is a good friend on my brother's.  As is Marie Helvin.  I met her and Bailey (everyone calls him Bailey, never David) at one of my brother's weddings.  Both really nice, but someone had a major brain cramp in selecting the names for the Bailey children - Paloma and Fox-Fenton, as I recall.  

Actually, I can't remember now whether those 2 kids came from his marriage to MH or his next wife.

Not familiar with Suzy Parker.


----------



## Phoenix

I like Cindy Crawford - probably because she looks the most like a real person. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## tigerbob

Luissa said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> For his Autumn/Winter catwalk show in 1991, Gianni Versace hired  the 4 greatest catwalk models in the world for a single show. This show is commonly considered to have created the Supermodel phenomenon.  It cost $100,000, but the images became iconic.  Which one of the 4 original supermodels (if any) 'did it' for you?
> 
> Make up your own mind about what 'did it' means.  Could be sexiest, most stylish, most glamorous, had personality as well as looks.  Could be the one you'd most like to sleep with.  Could be the one you'd most like to hang out with.  Or it could be all of the above.  Which one had the "kwan"?
> 
> From left to right, was it Linda Evangelista, Cindy Crawford, Naomi Campbell or Christy Turlington?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hLAG4WfTLDc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hLAG4WfTLDc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> *just to clarify they were not the orginal supermodels! *Gia was the first one they say was called a super model in the early 80's and Janice Dickenson was shortly after her called one.
> On a side note a lot of people didn't realize Gia had AIDS until she died.
Click to expand...


OK, fair enough.  I thought Vogue would be a reliable source for something like this, but I guess they are wrong.


----------



## judyd

tigerbob said:


> judyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was the British model, Jean Shrimpton, who was probably the major model in the 60's.   Prior to her was Suzy Parker.
> 
> The ones they have today just don't quite measure up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shrimp is a good friend on my brother's.  As is Marie Helvin.  I met her and Bailey (everyone calls him Bailey, never David) at one of my brother's weddings.  Both really nice, but someone had a major brain cramp in selecting the names for the Bailey children - Paloma and Fox-Fenton, as I recall.
> 
> Actually, I can't remember now whether those 2 kids came from his marriage to MH or his next wife.
> 
> Not familiar with Suzy Parker.
Click to expand...

  This is Suzy


----------



## tigerbob

judyd said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> judyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was the British model, Jean Shrimpton, who was probably the major model in the 60's.   Prior to her was Suzy Parker.
> 
> The ones they have today just don't quite measure up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shrimp is a good friend on my brother's.  As is Marie Helvin.  I met her and Bailey (everyone calls him Bailey, never David) at one of my brother's weddings.  Both really nice, but someone had a major brain cramp in selecting the names for the Bailey children - Paloma and Fox-Fenton, as I recall.
> 
> Actually, I can't remember now whether those 2 kids came from his marriage to MH or his next wife.
> 
> Not familiar with Suzy Parker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is Suzy
Click to expand...


Very elegant.


----------



## Toro

The original "Supermodel" was Twiggy, I believe.  But the age of the Supermodels - when they really became big media stars - was during the era of the models in the OP.

I vote for Cindy.


----------



## tigerbob

Toro said:


> The original "Supermodel" was Twiggy, I believe.  But the age of the Supermodels - when they really became big media stars - was during the era of the models in the OP.
> 
> I vote for Cindy.



Good points.

And you made a good point too Toro.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The First Supermodel


----------



## Ringel05

Dude said:


> Those are "originals"?
> 
> Just how old are you?
> 
> No shit.  Remember Twiggy?


----------



## Ringel05

The first real super model was Lisa Fonssagrives back in the 40s & 50s.


----------



## tigerbob

Ringel05 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are "originals"?
> 
> Just how old are you?
> 
> No shit.  Remember Twiggy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Twiggy very well, but it doesn't change the point.
> 
> The description "Supermodels" comes from the fashion press, not me.  Had you read the links I posted to illustrate this, you would have been aware of that.  You can read, I presume?  Just how old are you?
Click to expand...


----------



## Zander

Cindy Crawford.  I love her looks....


----------



## Zona

They weigh 90 pounds........and are six feet tall.  Yuck.


----------

